
Ask HN: What's up with the black bar at the top of HN? - csense
There&#x27;s a black bar on HN pages, I don&#x27;t think it was there earlier today.  From view source it looks like it&#x27;s a 1x1 image called &quot;s.gif&quot;.  What&#x27;s up with that?  Is this a new thing HN does when a famous hacker dies?
======
nxzero
Here's a link to all the comments on HN covering previous questions & answers
about the meaning of the "black bar" at the top of the page on HN:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:https://news.ycombinato...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:https://news.ycombinator.com+%22black+bar%22)

------
noir_lord
It's in Memoriam of Marvin Minksky, influential computer scientist and AI
researcher.

